# HC in lucky's aqua



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys I just went there and saw they are selling HC 10cm x 10cm for $8.99
(I am not sure if they are HC or glosso)
I bought some of them


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

thats not hc


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

arinsi said:


> thats not hc


Oh thank you, then that should be glosso


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I mentioned that to them the other night, however, they didn't seem to care. It is glosso.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

so did I.. glosso 100%, with maybe a bit of dhg in it (i have seen it in their stock).. I think it was grown emmersed so its a bit weird looking.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

new update
its getting taller


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

that means you don't have enough light on it. Higher light, glosso can do nothing except send out runners..


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> that means you don't have enough light on it. Higher light, glosso can do nothing except send out runners..


but my light is 13w
tank size is 14L


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

would it be because it is planted emerged?
I see some runners now


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

alexxa said:


> would it be because it is planted emerged?
> I see some runners now


Glosso is a high light plant (demands ~2.5 to 3 + watts per gallon). Usually, carpeting plants and red plants require alot of light. Also, your light might not be "strong" or have enough lumen to make it to the glosso. Besides that, your plants look very healthy and fresh.

Im sure someone has a 1000x better explanation than me.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Let me talk a little about my light...
its 13W and 6700K
the tank is 14L, which is 3.69gallon
Thank you


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, that seems right, how about the lumens? The only other thing I can think of is ferts and CO2. Usually when theres high light and low ferts and co2, plants start getting holes in them (the leaves). I dont think thats your case either. What ever it is, glosso is a carpeting plant and is not suppose to grow verticle.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Sameer said:


> Well, that seems right, how about the lumens? The only other thing I can think of is ferts and CO2. Usually when theres high light and low ferts and co2, plants start getting holes in them (the leaves). I dont think thats your case either. What ever it is, glosso is a carpeting plant and is not suppose to grow verticle.


I am not sure about the lumen
Because I see some runners now, would it be because they are still transorming from emerse to submerge?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, Im not sure either. I remember when I got HC for my tank, which was grown emerged, some of the leafs just burned off but it never went verticle. With glosso this might be the case but Im not sure. Where are the plant professionals?

Either way, runners would sprout glosso which would end up growing verticle as well. So runners arent much of an indication. Just that your plant is healthy enough to start routing.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Sameer said:


> Well, Im not sure either. I remember when I got HC for my tank, which was grown emerged, some of the leafs just burned off but it never went verticle. With glosso this might be the case but Im not sure. Where are the plant professionals?
> 
> Either way, runners would sprout glosso which would end up growing verticle as well. So runners arent much of an indication. Just that your plant is healthy enough to start routing.


I got them from lucky's aquarium in Market Village


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

hehe I meant plant professionals on this forum. I think youl get more replies later on tonight maybe?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:


Fyi, what i did was plant glosso deep enough only the 2 leafs are showing,
once it produces roots it will prevent it from growing vertically.
If u notice it is growing vertically i just push it down on the substrate.
In this case it will produce more roots and runners and grow horizontally.
As a carpet as you wanted.

dp


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you sure its high light I have it carpeting in a 14.3 gallon with a single 23w CFL bulb


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the problem, the watts per gallon rule you are going by, doesn't really count on small tanks. You need to start working through what the minimum light threshold is. I don't really have time to explain this today, so i'll add this link...

http://rexgrigg.com/mlt.html

In short, you need more light.

More over, glosso, won't carpet itself. You need to motivate it by trimming anything that starts growing up, and replanting it elsewhere. When you start trimming the plants will try to grow sideways instead of up, and start sending out runners.

sorry for the brief response.. busy day today.. but this post seemed like it was going unanswered...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The article that Rex Grigg wrote is based on lux; while it is better than the WPG guideline, it still is not the best measure of the amount of actual light that you have.

The best measurement is PAR, but not many of us have access to a PAR meter.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont really understand what the article said
how can i check my lux?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It should be indicated on the packaging of the bulb, but, as I mentioned, it is still not a good measure.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, since this is verging on sophistry, it seems like you have a pretty good light set up on your nano Darkblade; what are you running?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Keeping it simple you need more light. There may be a transition from emersed to imersed, but I don't think this is the case. As said, you need to trim it to encourage it to grow side ways as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> Well, since this is verging on sophistry, it seems like you have a pretty good light set up on your nano Darkblade; what are you running?


I used to have 2x 13W CFL on a 2.5 gallon nano. It resulted in explosive growth that required pruning once or twice a week.

I have since started using an 18W CFL bulb over an ADA Mini-S, and the plant growth is much more manageable now.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for all replies
I just trimmed them and i will decide if i should get some more light later


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

how many lumen do i need?
i think mine is 710lm


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I just googled and found someone in japan grows glosso that is same as my setting








http://naturegarden888.blog9.fc2.com/blog-entry-134.html


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=IA&PSIZE=23W&PTYPE=LIGHTS
this is light enough?


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

alexxa said:


> http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=IA&PSIZE=23W&PTYPE=LIGHTS
> this is light enough?


That's just a regular table lamp. It'll depend on what bulb you put in it. Personally, I wouldn't get anything that uses a spiral bulb. Stick to power compact fixtures.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, it is a regular lamp. If you were to place (say) a 13W or a 26W CFL bulb into it, it could provide enough light (as I mentioned above), though it may be more of a "spot" effect, in a 14L aquarium.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As mentioned, it is a regular lamp. If you were to place (say) a 13W or a 26W CFL bulb into it, it could provide enough light (as I mentioned above), though it may be more of a "spot" effect, in a 14L aquarium.


thx.
I placed a 26W 6500K bulb in it


----------

